# Inappropriate behavior or Cheating?



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

I was on another forum talking about "a GUY" that goes on business trips and brags about how women send him wild pics. He makes it sound as if these different women just happen to send him these pics of their big butts (he says he loves big butts) and the women send videos of themselves getting off. I guess he wants people to think that it is coincidental that he likes this type of thing but does not ask the women for it.

Anyway, the issue is he is married and he thinks it is harmless and no different from watching porn on his phone or something. Some of the replies were that it was not cheating. It was inapporpriate behavior. :scratchhead: I was like ??? Really??? In my eyes it is cheating. Going on a business trip, meeting a woman, exchanging contact info, knowing why you exchanging the info is not just inappropriate behavior to me. 

I'm like GOSH is this how married people "cheat on the test" and get away with it?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

tell him to ask his wife if it is cheating and he will have his answer


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Cheating


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

It's either cheating or B.S. Honestly it sounds more like he's trying to impress someone and makes it all up. He probably goes back to his hotel room and crochets.


----------



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

The reply was men like having their ego stroked and he probably loves his wife and likes variety and knowing what else is "out there". She said long as he dont get carried away she wouldnt care. - 

I was like really??? 
I'd have to be married to a man that was doing that to me to say that I wouldnt care

MAYBE accepting that this is this mans way and I am psycho snot nose crazy in love with him not being able to leave him even if he was physically cheating????????:scratchhead: or something like that???? to say long as he doesnt get carried away- heck carried away to me is when you exchange contact info with the intent of knowing your behind is gonna do wrong with the info.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

shaylady said:


> The reply was men like having their ego stroked and he probably loves his wife and likes variety and knowing what else is "out there". She said long as he dont get carried away she wouldnt care. -
> 
> I was like really???
> I'd have to be married to a man that was doing that to me to say that I wouldnt care
> ...


to be perfectly frank, if his wife didn't care and it was a mutually agreed upon boundary then it is not cheating

but in all honesty, about 99% of us would consider it cheating


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

This could become another is porn cheating thread. 

But when you become engaged or interact with live folk it is crossing the line and is cheating (imo).

I get FB friend requests from sleazy girls from time to time. It would cross the line if I accepted them. It would become cheating if I engaged in communicating with them. 

Enchanging info, etc and then being sent stuff like you said, is over the line, (IMO).


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

It's pure crap is what it is.

Women don't approach men for sex. So, unless his last name is Clooney or Pitt, these women aren't just coming on to him unbidden. He is flirting with them, telling them his fetish, and inviting them to satisfy his lust with pictures and videos.

It sounds like he's rationalizing his behavior by saying, since he doesn't have physical contact with them, he's not cheating. You can read some threads on this board to find many examples of loyal spouses who have been devastated by non-physical affairs by their spouses.

I wouldn't do it to my wife. And I wouldn't accept my wife doing it to me.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Cheating, and also total bs. Women do not just send those pics. Lot more gong on there than is being told.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

We had a director at a company I worked at the used his company credut card to buy porn and had it delivered to the company. I know because I was responisble for our portal. They needed to see what websites he was accessing. Not good.

Anyway they walked him out. I thought what an idiot. They told me they fired him because this was the second time he got caught doing this.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

He is bragging.

He is cheating...


----------



## jectruc (Apr 11, 2012)

Not cheating.


----------



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

jectruc said:


> Not cheating.


You forgot the question mark. It should have been




NOT CHEATING???????


----------



## jectruc (Apr 11, 2012)

It's not cheating.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

sigma1299 said:


> It's either cheating or B.S. Honestly it sounds more like he's trying to impress someone and makes it all up. He probably goes back to his hotel room and crochets.


I was just about to say that the "GUY" is FOS. Full. Of. Sheet.


----------

